# Uber Cuts Yet Another 300 Jobs



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.mercurynews.com/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300
"Uber Technologies has chopped 300 jobs in the Bay Area, including hundreds in San Francisco and dozens in Palo Alto, a state government filing shows."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

this is the first I've heard of the Sunnyvale expansion, I think I know exactly which buildings they are

i guess i gotta be careful who i badmouth Uber to when picking up in that area lol


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe they'll ship them off to NYC or Dallas.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Get rid of those useless employees. Maybe they should look at there development department. 

Or are they try to switch HQ to Chicago ahead at AB5 in Cali? I mean they just purchased a massive space in a massive vacant building here downtown.

Whatever it is, I believe any move from them could help cut “there loses” quarterly including screwing over drivers some more.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300
> "Uber Technologies has chopped 300 jobs in the Bay Area, including hundreds in San Francisco and dozens in Palo Alto, a state government filing shows."


Dara's doing his job but he's doing it too slowly. Needs to lay off 10,000 more.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Maybe this is the beginning of Dot.com bust #2?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300
> "Uber Technologies has chopped 300 jobs in the Bay Area, including hundreds in San Francisco and dozens in Palo Alto, a state government filing shows."


 uber gettin rid of fat. Now if they could dump the drivers they'd be on easy street. But driver continue to drive for pennies.
Why would any company give up? disposable nonemployees who love ❤ being exploited ✔

Yet:
In June, Uber struck a deal for a major Silicon Valley growth boom with a big lease in downtown Sunnyvale that gives the tech company enough office space for up to 1,900 workers near a Caltrain station.

The ride-hailing company agreed to lease two big office buildings in downtown Sunnyvale that together total roughly 291,000 square feet.

Also big new office space leases in Chicago & Texas.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> uber gettin rid of fat. Now if they could dump the drivers they'd be on easy street. But driver continue to drive for pennies.
> Why would any company give up? disposable nonemployees who love ❤ being exploited ✔
> 
> Yet:
> ...


Maybe they're just confused and have no clue about exactly WHAT they want to do? Maybe they just do stuff for the sake of doing stuff and like appearing busy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300
> "Uber Technologies has chopped 300 jobs in the Bay Area, including hundreds in San Francisco and dozens in Palo Alto, a state government filing shows."


Bout Time !

Wretched Excess !


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber needs room to grow their culture of innovation...where would they be without sdcs, flying cars, Uber Copter, Uber Freight, Uber Eats, Uber Submarine? Probably profitable...what a concept.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Don’t worry about ex-Uber employees. They can always drive...


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

May H. said:


> Don't worry about ex-Uber employees. They can always drive...


Of course being in California that would make them employees again ?



Cold Fusion said:


> uber gettin rid of fat. Now if they could dump the drivers they'd be on easy street. But driver continue to drive for pennies.
> Why would any company give up? disposable nonemployees who love ❤ being exploited ✔
> 
> Yet:
> ...


Mind you Uber makes a lot of deals that don't actually eventuate. Or at least in the manner that Uber spruiks them. Remember all the cars Uber has a deal with to buy from Volvo and BMW? Uber simply makes shit up to put out in the media and forgets about it. Think they had plans for office space in New York that became nothing as well? Just pays to believe them after they deliver I think ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

That “deal” with Volvo?

We Uber, do solemnly promise that if we ever get self driving cars that we uber, will buy xxx,xxx cars from you Volvo for a price of $xxx.


“What the heck is this”?
Volvo asks.

Isn’t that the sticker price?

“Yes” Volvo Replies, rolls his eyes and walked away.


These deals could be absolutely meaningless to all parties involved,


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Who cares?

When it crashes and burns life goes on ...

Just get a job and be a crappy employee again. 

This is not a career ....


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Of course being in California that would make them employees again ?
> 
> Mind you Uber makes a lot of deals that don't actually eventuate. Or at least in the manner that Uber spruiks them. Remember all the cars Uber has a deal with to buy from Volvo and BMW? Uber simply makes shit up to put out in the media and forgets about it. Think they had plans for office space in New York that became nothing as well? Just pays to believe them after they deliver I think ?


https://marketrealist.com/2019/09/why-uber-and-lyft-have-analysts-feeling-positive/


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://marketrealist.com/2019/09/why-uber-and-lyft-have-analysts-feeling-positive/


Actually a month before IPO they were telling investors that they would be looking at a valuation of 120 billion and a stock price upward of 80 dollars a share. Its not really working out for them just right now.?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Actually a month before IPO they were telling investors that they would be looking at a valuation of 120 billion and a stock price upward of 80 dollars a share. Its not really working out for them just right now.?


?
Ur documented Hatred eliminates credibility


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

We all know that both Uber and Lyft were overstaffed in all departments. They are cutting out the low producers, problem employees and excess fat. Going Public is forcing them to operate like most other businesses. When they reduce the salaries and bonuses of upper management, I will be impressed. They are not going to make up $3.5 Billion in losses per quarter by laying off people or not buying balloons.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300
> "Uber Technologies has chopped 300 jobs in the Bay Area, including hundreds in San Francisco and dozens in Palo Alto, a state government filing shows."


I hope they were awarded 250 pro points to make their transition smoother.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Th, they could probably save a billion per quarter by moving to some dirt cheap state like Kansas and paying their employees peanuts.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They can replace these guys for less than 1400$ per month salary 



At Uber, we ignite opportunity by setting the world in motion. We take on big problems to help drivers, riders, delivery partners, and eaters get moving in more than 600 cities around the world. We welcome people from all backgrounds who seek the opportunity to help build a future where everyone and everything can move independently. If you have the curiosity, passion, and collaborative spirit, work with us, and let’s move the world forward, together. About The Role We're looking forexperienced engineers who crave to make the app more scalable, stable and livable for fellow engineers. If you love writing S.O.L.I.D. framework code that will stand the test of time, and enjoy the freedom to do things the "right way", then this is your team. We'll be focusing on app performance, feature SDKs, mobile architecture, best practices, just to name a few. What You’ll Do • Design and build core product rails which power many larger features in many of our mobile apps • Participate and guide all phases of the product life-cycle including ideation, specification, implementation, data collection, internalization, and iteration • Contribute to improving app performance and developer productivity • Collaborate with different program teams working on our applications What You’ll Need • 3-6 Years Full-Time, Professional Software Development • High emotional intelligence, empathy, self-awareness, and optimism. • Great communication skills and an ability to work in a team and with end-users • Experience with writing, releasing, maintaining mobile applications • Strong expertise in Swift and Objective-C • Experience analyzing a feature in production using analytics and experimentation • Strong focus on high-quality mobile UI experiences • Experience in efficiently collaborating on projects • Deep understanding of iOS SDKs About the Team: Rider Platform Rider Platform is a team of mobile engineers focussed on building core libraries and tools which power many large features in the Uber rider apps. We are a hybrid of product and platform initiatives. We are a bunch of engineers passionate about helping Uber grow by obsessing on developing the core foundational blocks and mobile libraries (iOS and Android) needed to power the rider experiences on the different Rider facing apps like core Uber app and Uber Lite. Our work also in is reused across other app ecosystems like Driver app and Eats app as we move on to become the preferred transportation and food delivery platform for millions of riders all over the world. Rider Platform is a distributed team located in Bangalore???? and San Francisco


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> http://www.mercurynews.com/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300
> "Uber Technologies has chopped 300 jobs in the Bay Area, including hundreds in San Francisco and dozens in Palo Alto, a state government filing shows."


Kinda makes one wonder who they'll put in their shiny new trophy headquarters in Mission Bay. If they continue like this there'll be nobody left soon!


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> The whole Uber operation is run by computers, calculators, formulas, algorithms, analytics, and cut and paste double-speak...yet investors continue to throw money at it.


Right. That's exactly why people should invest. On paper this is an automated mother****** of a lean, mean profit machine. With 30-50% of the take they _should_ be reaping profits out the windows. They must be inventing new ways of burning cash.



ABC123DEF said:


> Uber...the biggest con since Enron


You kinda got the start of a rap there....

Uber...the biggest con... since En-ron
that conclusion... certainly foregone
Enron is dead... so bring it on
Uber to the rescue
of the deaf, dumb and blonde
so grab your popcorn and a bon bon
sit back, relax, enjoy the mara-thon
in a year or two of time
pings will be serviced by A-ma-zon


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Kinda makes one wonder who they'll put in their shiny new trophy headquarters in Mission Bay. If they continue like this there'll be nobody left soon!


Only Uber would set up shop in a sparkling new building - only to lay everybody off.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Only Uber would set up shop in a sparkling new building - only to lay everybody off.


Yeah. Great forward planning.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> We all know that both Uber and Lyft were overstaffed in all departments. They are cutting out the low producers, problem employees and excess fat. Going Public is forcing them to operate like most other businesses. When they reduce the salaries and bonuses of upper management, I will be impressed. They are not going to make up $3.5 Billion in losses per quarter by laying off people or not buying balloons.


That's something I noticed. Years ago, I drove for San Diego Yellow Cab, and the difference in how the two companies, UBer vs the typical big cab co. are stark. You go to a cab lot and the offices are austere, cheap tables, desks, chairs, cheap rent per sq foot in some industrial area where it's cheap. But, with UBer, at the Uber hub here in SD, it's in an expensive office building, all the employees seem to have big expensive Macs on their desk, the place has a trendy feel to it. Might be good for morale, but it doesn't seem like they are cost cutting which is what most cab companies do, knowing that the biz historically is low profit, to begin with.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Only Uber would set up shop in a sparkling new building - only to lay everybody off.


They have only laid off like 10% of their staff.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> They have only laid off like 10% of their staff.


So far.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> That's something I noticed. Years ago, I drove for San Diego Yellow Cab, and the difference in how the two companies, UBer vs the typical big cab co. are stark. You go to a cab lot and the offices are austere, cheap tables, desks, chairs, cheap rent per sq foot in some industrial area where it's cheap. But, with UBer, at the Uber hub here in SD, it's in an expensive office building, all the employees seem to have big expensive Macs on their desk, the place has a trendy feel to it. Might be good for morale, but it doesn't seem like they are cost cutting which is what most cab companies do, knowing that the biz historically is low profit, to begin with.


Uber needs to stop the bleeding and quit wasting hundreds of millions of dollars on unnecessary expensive offices and their "self-driving" car fantasy.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber needs to stop the bleeding and quit wasting hundreds of millions of dollars on unnecessary expensive offices and their "self-driving" car fantasy.


Even the average Joe Blow with any business sense understands that you don't need over-priced bloated office buildings to operate.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Even the average Joe Blow with any business sense understands that you don't need over-priced bloated office buildings to operate.


This is not Joe Blow. Uber employees bought into the Intel report showing a $7 Trillion market opportunity and apparently some of them still believe in it.

These are people who thought they were going to change the entire world of transportation and build a company worth $200 Billion. Their dream is crumbling week by week.

https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...lion-gone-Uber-tumbles-on-second-13840965.php
*"The Uber IPO news reminds me of an email I received from them in 2015, when they offered me a job: 'while a $51B in pre-IPO valuation is great, we are no ways looking to IPO here. If we do not make it to a $200B valuation, I think most at Uber would feel as though we failed.'"*


----------

